# My Fat Wife - Progress!



## ssbbwfan1983 (Oct 11, 2012)

(I hope my post isnt too graphic ..here be some adult situations)

My wife is fat  a bountiful BBW with hips, thighs, belly and ass for days. Ive always admired her form, and as shes grown over the past several years, Ive loved as shes gained weight. However, shes always been adverse to gaining and even being big, despite knowing full well my preferences. But latelyI may have finally found progress.

And I did it by not trying. I merely went about my business. Before, if I mentioned liking her fat, she would be sad. So I encouraged her to lose weight and be happy with her body. However, lately shes been eating a lot of fast food. And calling me to tell me. And in the past couple weeks, shes gotten 6 dunkin donuts doughnuts and have eaten them all in one sitting. Shes called me to act guilty, but Ive detected a slight glee. Ive told her that Im glad she thinks that they are delicious, and shes said shes glad, because they are so yummy.

In the bedroom, lately Ive been sure to tell her how much I love her body, but Ive avoided the word fat for years now. However, Ive been pushing it and grabbing her thighs and ass, saying I love your plump ____ and fluffy _____. And shes loved itand then the other day. Grab my fat ass. Tell me you love my fat ass. :-o Holy Crow! And she seemed to be totally in love with it. I didnt say anything about it after, but the next time, same thing  jiggle my fat ass jiggle my fat belly. :-o She called me on the phone from work today that she loved her lunch of a full lunch special meal on top of two slices of pizza and a large soda, and "it's so yummy."

Now what? How far can I push? How far can I dare go? When can I bring up the F-Word which has shunned her in the past but has excited her as of lateIm on exciting and delicate grounds and dont know what to do from here


----------



## Tad (Oct 11, 2012)

1) Don't question your good fortune too much, just try to enjoy it!

2) I suspect you don't push it. It sounds like in the past you tried pushing it a little bit, and ended up getting resistance. Now, pulling it, that could be a different thing entirely  



> “Grab my fat ass. Tell me you love my fat ass.”


I'm sure you did exactly that  Where pull could come in is in adding comments like "I'd love to!" or "You know I love to hear that!" As a guy I tend to think that actions speak louder than words, and I'm sure your actions were shouting, but sometimes backing that up with words is good too.

Maybe you could even go a bit farther, and the next day snuggle up to her from behind, squeeze her butt, and murmur dreamily "I was just thinking about last night." or something like that. Show that it was not just in the moment, but that thinking about it afterward you still appreciate it. Likewise mention later on that you enjoyed hearing about her lunch, that it gave you a happy thought to get you through your afternoon. 

Well, you get the idea. Show and tell her that you are appreciating this stuff. But let her find her own comfortable pacing, and enjoy it on her terms.


----------



## ssbbwfan1983 (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks Tad, I appreciate the feedback. I'm just so excited and happy about it all and had to put it out there.


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 20, 2012)

I dont necessarilty like the F word either.. I'd rather you like me being fat and tell me that I'm beautiful or sexy or hot.

Think of it this way... if I was a skinny girl, I can't think of any man saying "i love your skinny body" You figure a man would just say she was pretty or hot or sexy or telling her she has a "sexy body," not a "skinny body"

She's not stupid, she knows she's fat, she knows you enjoy it so.. enjoy her sexy body


----------



## ssbbwfan1983 (Oct 20, 2012)

You're absolutely right. When I just tell her how beautiful she is and how hot she is, it does wonders. I don't need to point it out every time. Just...feel her and love her and let actions speak louder than words. I avoided saying it all week and just touched what I liked and told her how I loved her, etc., and I'm happy with that


----------

